# Dw Sponsored Charity Prizes to be won Please donate



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*Dw Sponsored Charity Prizes to be won Please donate **Updated***

*DW CHARITY LINK*

Chaps ,

I have been thinking about this for a while ! what with the recent events in off topic with people sadly losing friends and miscarriages etc and the charity event that Steve, david and john did.
I would like to try to organise something where we can raise some funds for childrens charity and perhaps a cancer charity and do something really positive with our community

I have been talking to some of the traders and some are yet to have read their pms etc but im sure they will be up for it ....

I going to try an organise a huge mega prize one from each of the traders and to enter it costs a minimum of £5 and we donate all the money equally between the charities !!

I would like the money to go to

http://www.sebastiansactiontrust.com/

Sebastian's Action Trust

In June 2001 at the age of 7, Sebastian Gates was diagnosed with a Wilms' Tumour, a rare form of childhood cancer. Over the next two and a half years he endured twelve operations, a stem-cell transplant, scores of chemotherapy courses and radiotherapy. Sadly, Sebastian died on Christmas Eve 2003.

Through his own experiences Sebastian sought ways to make life better for others facing an uncertain future. This was to be his legacy - and this is what Sebastian's Action Trust works to achieve.

This little chap went to my son's school its a new charity and is doing a grand job. I personally met him and he was a lovely Kid . His mum and dad are doing a sterling job for the trust and work hard to make their dream of having a home for families that have that tragic news delivered to them to go away and have some quality time together ....

I will post more details up as i work out how we are going to do this ...

OK i have set up a donations link

Make sure you add your DW user name so that we can add you to the draw

*DW CHARITY LINK*

Please spread the word about this , the competition will be the biggest on DW so far each trader will be donating something from their collections, Im just waiting for confirmation and i will post up exactly what the prize will be ..... this will go onto till the summer and i will try and get someone from the trust to pick a name from the hat of all those that donate .....

*UPDATED *

The donations end on July 2nd and the prize winner/s will be annouced soon after

*Pro detailing *
Complete range of Prometheus, PS205CC, PS207C, PS250, PS450, with necessary pads and microfibres.
Also all three 303 trial products... and a couple of applicators.

*Megs uk *

Nxt cooler bag

*Motorgeek*
Pinnacle-wolfgang souveran kit

Pinnacle Souveran Wax
Wolfgang Deep Gloss Paint Sealant
Wolfgang Pre-Wax Polish Enhancer
Wolfgang Instant Detail Spritz
2-Microfibre Detailing Towels
2- Microfibre Applicator Pads
2- PolyFoam Wax/Sealant Applicators

*Serious Performance*

SP Shampoo
SP Cleanser
SP Polymer Sealant
SP Sheepskin Wash Mitt
SP Wheel Brush
SP 50x70cm MF's
SP Applicators

I may have two new products out in the next couple of weeks, if so I'll add one or both of them as well

*Polsihed bliss *

Blackfire 
- Gloss shampoo and conditioner
- Interior cleaner
- Interior protectant
- tyre dressing
- Gloss enhancing polish
- wet diamond all finish paint protection
- wet diamond ivory carnauba paste wax
*
cleanyourcar *

I'll donate a Sonus Perfect Shine Kit










*Elite Car Care *
Gilmour Foamaster II Foam Gun with a litre of Elite Snow Foam
Elite 2in1 Wash Mitt & Eurow X Large Waffle Weave Drying Towel.

*Superspray *
Apair of Extreme performace long-life wiper blades worth £40-£50,
a Superspray.

*Autobrite-direct*

A AB foam lance and 2 litres of our SSf and 1 litre of our Luxury suds shampoo and a mitt..
*
Cleanandshiny*

Full Poylcharger Kit .
Both CH2 & H2o

*
Carwashnwax*

a tub of 50/50 wax ,blitz spray sealant,citrus wash n gloss,all in one polish ,DW quick detailer and some microfiber products

Member Alan W

Flex clock

Others
and possibly more to be added

*
PRIZE ORDER *

Ok i was thinking of setting the prizes into these groups

1st Prize 
Autobrites +cleanandshiny+carwashnwax+cleanyourcar

2nd prize
Polished bliss+elitecarcare+Serious Performance

3rd prize
Pro detailing + motorgeek

4th

Megs uk +super spray

And some

Random DW prizes ..... and a Flex clock (donated by Alan W)


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

This sound like a great idea Im sure it will be well supported by everyone here... Even if only a percentage of people donate there should be a good amount raised!


----------



## Iain Pitstop (Aug 29, 2006)

Pitstop will help in whatever capacity it can :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Great idea Bill, i'd be up for that


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Great idea Whizzer :thumb:

Don't forget to investigate Gift Aid - where G. Brown gives 28p for every £ donated to charity (the charity itself probably handles that, but they need info from donors - name and address IIRC - to prove that they are taxpayers).

Is this intended as a one-off or something on-going along the lines of "DW supports....."?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Fantastic Idea Whizzer!! I'm very happy to contribute


----------



## burns863 (Jul 7, 2006)

Fantastic Idea Bill! I will do what I can


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

13yearoldetailer said:


> Fantastic Idea Whizzer!! I'm very happy to contribute


Gaz, since you're organizing the Midlands Detailing Day, here's a suggestion for raising some money for the charity.

Why not ask everyone coming along to bring any old product(s) they no longer use and auction them off on the day with all monies raised going to the charity fund? :thumb:

Don't forget to find out what you need from the winning bidders, name and address or whatever, for Gift Aid as per my previous comment.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

parish said:


> Gaz, since you're organizing the Midlands Detailing Day, here's a suggestion for raising some money for the charity.
> 
> Why not ask everyone coming along to bring any old product(s) they no longer use and auction them off on the day with all monies raised going to the charity fund? :thumb:
> 
> Don't forget to find out what you need from the winning bidders, name and address or whatever, for Gift Aid as per my previous comment.


Thats a Great Idea!! :thumb:

Will get on it :driver: :buffer:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

Sounds like a brilliant idea. I'd be up for it too.

Matt


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Good idea Bill


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

great idea Bill.:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

yep i have looked at the gift aid thing , and i think i can set up a page for this ...

The prize is going to be huge so i would like to raise as much money as possible for this and if it does work well then i would be happy to support more as we go thru the year .


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

:d:d:d:d


----------



## TJMurphy (May 29, 2006)

Great idea.

And have you seen the JustGiving website - maybe that could take some of the workload off you? I've donated to two people on this site running for charity events at work recently.

Cheers
Tony


----------



## brightpinkstar (Jul 5, 2006)

Sounds a great idea. I would be happy to do this. (whizzer you have PM)


----------



## izzi613 (Jan 2, 2007)

Count me in, I'm always happy to give to worthy charities.

Jacob


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

brilliant idea


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

TJMurphy said:


> Great idea.
> 
> And have you seen the JustGiving website - maybe that could take some of the workload off you? I've donated to two people on this site running for charity events at work recently.
> 
> ...


thats what i was thinking of :thumb:


----------



## Glider (Jan 10, 2006)

Great idea, anything to help others.


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Brilliant idea - defo up for that :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

I will try an let you know what the prize will be and when i have the form set up hopefully by next week we should be on our way , thanks for all the support so far


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

OK i have set up a donations link

DW CHARITY LINK


----------



## TJMurphy (May 29, 2006)

Woohoo, don't think I've ever managed to get first on a list before


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> OK i have set up a donations link
> 
> DW CHARITY LINK


:thumb:

I've made a small donation already to get it off the ground (will make another when the comp is announced) but it looks like tjmurphy beat me to being the first to donate  

Oh well, the appeal closes on my birthday so I'll have to remember to try and be the last to make a donation then


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

chaps thanks already ......wasnt expecting to see donations that quickly ... please spread the word ... lets try and make us the top donations on just giving .....


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

parish said:


> :thumb:
> 
> I've made a small donation already to get it off the ground (will make another when the comp is announced) but it looks like tjmurphy beat me to being the first to donate
> 
> Oh well, the appeal closes on my birthday so I'll have to remember to try and be the last to make a donation then


you are first on the list :thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> you are first on the list :thumb:


I think that JustGiving lists the donors with the latest at the top.

tjmurphy: If it wasn't for the fact that I'd left my wallet upstairs I'd have beaten you   

Seriously, it's not important, the cause is the main thing :thumb:


----------



## TJMurphy (May 29, 2006)

parish said:


> I think that JustGiving lists the donors with the latest at the top.
> 
> tjmurphy: If it wasn't for the fact that I'd left my wallet upstairs I'd have beaten you
> 
> Seriously, it's not important, the cause is the main thing :thumb:


That would be 'cos I should be working at my desk instead of spending time on here 

Tony


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

wow, i have been reading some of what the traders are going to offer and i reckon this prize will be worth over a £1000 !!!!! :doublesho :doublesho


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

Great idea and also a nice charity. I have donated.

Are we having a first, second and third prize or a winner takes it all?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

havent decided yet as i need all the traders to confirm their prizes once this done we might have to split it up as i think the prize valus could be massive


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Bill, don't know if this is possible, you'd have to check with JG, but it would be good if there was a way to display the current total in the header of all DW pages - between the DW logo and the trader banner ads - that updates automatically when anyone makes a donation.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

ill see what i can do ...


they have a widget that shows target , total and what % achieved we are at 8% already .....

Was thinking of adding it to the home page


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

if anybody has a website etc please could you link to this thread


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> ill see what i can do ...
> 
> they have a widget that shows target , total and what % achieved we are at 8% already .....
> 
> Was thinking of adding it to the home page


Sounds like that's what we need :thumb: I would suggest that it appears on every page because I for one, *never* go to the home page, 95% of the time I use the New Posts page as my "homepage" on DW, don't know about anyone else?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

£80 on the first day is great .....


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

update we have over 10% on the first day what a great result .....

thanks for those that have donated and helped in organising this and for those that are yet to donate .........


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Good work Bill, I am sure you will breeze to the target.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

another quick update for you an email from Sebastians trust direct from Jane gates Sebastians mum .....

_Dear Bill

Thank you for letting me know about your justgiving website page. I am very happy to oblige with the draw when the time comes- just keep me in the loop as to when you will draw it and where, etc. Please thank all the members on detailingworld that have donated

No doubt we will speak again soon.

Kind regards

Jane

Jane Gates

Director, Sebastian's Action Trust_


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm another who hardly ever uses the home pages - mostly new posts only.

Nice to see so much support for this - a big :thumb: to everyone.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

chaps thanks again to all those that have donated and please keep doing so ... i will try and start the prize list this week


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Guys anyone else had trouble registering with this site,it wont take my card details


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Come on guys/gals dig deep this is a very worthy cause, forget the prizes its all about helping those less fortunate :thumb:


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Sorted now,donation in......im very surprised at the amount thats been donated so far,i thought it would have been through the roof by now.

COME ON GUYS!!!!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks chaps 25% already .... hoepfully have the list of prizes this week ....its already looking really good


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

from what i have seen so far of the prizes, this is going to be a great prize for £5 which is completey donated to charity .....


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

C'mon guys - it's only a fiver. Let's hit this target. Everyone loves this forum and its uber friendly peeps, so please show your support :thumb:


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

Is there any way to donate via Paypal?


----------



## Admin (Oct 25, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Pitstop will help in whatever capacity it can :thumb: :thumb:


Great!

How about chucking the Zonda in as part of the prize :thumb:

Ill get my coat :wave:

DWC


----------



## izzi613 (Jan 2, 2007)

I thought the DWC was 182_Blue or Whizzer

Who is yoo?


----------



## Angela @ PB (Jan 3, 2007)

Everyone should at least be able to afford to donate a fiver once! The list of prizes so far.... well, it is totally worth trying to win several times over! :thumb:


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

donated! A very worthy cause.

Plus youv'e got to be in it to win it!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

AR-CoolC said:


> Is there any way to donate via Paypal?


same question here :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

not sure .....


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Mrs Bliss said:


> Everyone should at least be able to afford to donate a fiver once! The list of prizes so far.... well, it is totally worth trying to win several times over! :thumb:


AWWW now i'm told I need to donate some more, oh well its all in a good cause


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

The prize list is simply awesome .... just waiting for a few other to confirm ....


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

The person/s that win this prize will not have to buy products for a year ....


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Just done my little bit as well......


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Fab idea! Even though I'm a bit strapped for cash, I've still donated. I'll just have to do the Louise Redknapp diet for a few days.  :lol:


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

WHIZZER said:


> The person/s that win this prize will not have to buy products for a year ....


So that's a tin of Harly Wax, 2 micro fibre cloths and a big box of washing powder to keep the cloths clean.


----------



## Craigo (Sep 16, 2006)

donated, great idea!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

ncd said:


> So that's a tin of Harly Wax, 2 micro fibre cloths and a big box of washing powder to keep the cloths clean.


trust me i need 2 more people to confirm but the prize list is really really good


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> trust me i need 2 more people to confirm but the prize list is really really good


It's really good that you will be able to give these prizes, but it's certainly more important to raise the cash :thumb:

So come on peeps -- get donating :wave:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

yep donations would be good too ....

we are at 27% which is great ..

But we need your donations please .....


----------



## icedub (Nov 11, 2005)

Donated, top idea guys.:thumb:


----------



## Craigo (Sep 16, 2006)

have posted on a couple of forums that i use, iuncluding passionford.com


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

if you can spread the word that is great .. hopefully today will be putting up a list of prizes !!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

John and Craig are going to do a collection at the Parc Ferme meet on sunday, should help things along :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Yep spoke to John about that .. thanks for the support in advance


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

Thats me just made a donation, Come on people get donating....It's a worthy cause!!!!!!


----------



## Angela @ PB (Jan 3, 2007)

Am shocked at how slowly the total raised is rising, you will all be kicking yourselves if you don't win, for a minimum donation of £5 you could win enough products to keep you going for an age!


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

Come on folks - it's a really bad month for me but I can spare a fiver! It's a couple of pints which you wont miss :thumb:


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

For the amount of members that post regularly on here you would think the total would be a hell of a lot more...It's only a fiver!!!!...


----------



## tompinney (Jan 29, 2006)

Donation made.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Mrs Bliss said:


> Am shocked at how slowly the total raised is rising, you will all be kicking yourselves if you don't win, for a minimum donation of £5 you could win enough products to keep you going for an age!


I suspect that people are waiting for the draw (or, more accurately, the prize list) to be announced. The way I understand it is that any donations made now won't be an entry into the draw - I made my donation purely as a donation and expect to have to make another - possibly several - to be included in the draw.

*Edit:* This post by Bill in particular is the reason for me thinking that:


WHIZZER said:


> I will try an let you know what the prize will be and when i have the form set up hopefully by next week we should be on our way , thanks for all the support so far


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Nope *everyone *that has donated will be including in the prize draw ... i was thinking of a form but im just going to print all the names add them to the hat and then get Jane Gates to select the winner /s on a special day

33% now:thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> Nope *everyone *that has donated will be including in the prize draw


Woo! Bonus  I was waiting for the form to be posted before donating more.

Two things to consider:

1) Maybe not everyone who donates is a DW member - e.g. if the charity mentions to it's supporters/helpers that there's a JG page for them.

2) It could be that not everyone has the same nickname on JG as their username on DW so someone might get missed from the draw


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

parish said:


> Woo! Bonus  I was waiting for the form to be posted before donating more.
> 
> Two things to consider:
> 
> ...


Good points there but i think to be fair Im going to include everyone, I think the vast majority of donations will come from DW if not all of them .... DW entries please make sure you add your DW user name

Everyone that donates has an email address so that i can contact them

...


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> Good points there but i think to be fair Im going to include everyone, I think the vast majority of donations will come from DW if not all of them


Not too sure about including non-DW members but it's your call and I agree that it is quite likely that all donators will be DW members.

Since you are not going to bother with an entry form I think that you should at least announce a closing date - or will that be once the target is reached?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

closing date will be 2nd of July when the page runs out !

I think that probably only DW members will donate ...


----------



## Angela @ PB (Jan 3, 2007)

parish said:


> I suspect that people are waiting for the draw (or, more accurately, the prize list) to be announced.


Rich and I had thought there would be quite a few people waiting to know what the prize is. I think Whizzer is still waiting for confirmation of prizes from a couple of traders. I'm just trying to encourage everyone, if the prize was just what any one of the traders had donated would be worth a five pound donation, let alone the combination of the prizes from all the traders combined!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

yep one more to go .... before i can post up


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm not being critical Mrs.B, but if you read Bill's posts in this thread it reads as though he is setting up a prize draw and will announce the prizes and post an entry form soon and if people are reading that the same way I was doing then the majority of people are waiting for the big announcement and then you'll see a big (massive?) rush of donations.

It seems that Bill has decided against having an entry form, which makes sense since the JG donations page fulfills that function, but he didn't mention it until he replied to my post above.

I think that is why you are only seeing a trickle of donations so far.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

sorry if i didnt come across clear.

DW members please make sure you add your DW name all those that donate will be included in the prize draw...


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Sorry to be a pain, but one more thing. Can you clarify what constitutes an entry in the draw? One entry per donation or one entry per £x - e.g. £5 per entry so a donation of £20 gives 4 entries (and so 4 chances) in the draw?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

The amount to donate is your choice but the £5 is the entry into the Prize giveaway .....


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> The amount to donate is your choice but the £5 is the entry into the Prize giveaway .....


  
Are you saying a *minimum* donation of £5 then? What if you make multiple donations?


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

The way im reading it is if you have donated £5 or more that's your only entry into the prize draw, If you want to donate more then good on you for supporting the cause but i feel that every who has donated should only have 1 entry, Plus why would you put multiple donations when you can just put one big donation from the start in a oner.. Surely that would be exploiting the cause


----------



## ferrariman1957 (Sep 27, 2006)

*Mmm*

More entries more chances of winning, however I agree with sanchez, one name one entry no matter what is donated (apart from the amount being £5 or more)

JJB


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

sanchez said:


> The way im reading it is if you have donated £5 or more that's your only entry into the prize draw, If you want to donate more then good on you for supporting the cause but i feel that every who has donated should only have 1 entry, Plus why would you put multiple donations when you can just put one big donation from the start in a oner.. Surely that would be exploiting the cause


:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Eureka!

Sorry guys, I was looking at this like an on-line version of the Xmas Draws that charities run where they sell tickets for say £1 and you buy as few or as many as you want. This was why I only donated £5, I was planning on making several more £5 donations (i.e. buying more tickets). Don't worry, I'll still donate more before the appeal closes :thumb:

Sorry for the noise - just me being thick


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*Dw Prizes Announced*

OKchaps here is what you have been waiting for ....still some more to add but you can see from the list this prize / s is awesome ....thanks goes to all those that have donated prizes and for those that have donated and now have the chance of winning them GOOD LUCK and keep donating it would be great to reach the target and beat it

*Prizes *

*Pro detailing *
Complete range of Prometheus, PS205CC, PS207C, PS250, PS450, with necessary pads and microfibres.
Also all three 303 trial products... and a couple of applicators.

*Megs uk *

Nxt cooler bag

*Dw *

Dw merchandise (DW www wax / Snowstorm tshirt etc)

*Motorgeek*
Pinnacle-wolfgang souveran kit

Pinnacle Souveran Wax
Wolfgang Deep Gloss Paint Sealant
Wolfgang Pre-Wax Polish Enhancer
Wolfgang Instant Detail Spritz
2-Microfibre Detailing Towels
2- Microfibre Applicator Pads
2- PolyFoam Wax/Sealant Applicators

*Serious Performance*

SP Shampoo
SP Cleanser
SP Polymer Sealant
SP Sheepskin Wash Mitt
SP Wheel Brush
SP 50x70cm MF's
SP Applicators

I may have two new products out in the next couple of weeks, if so I'll add one or both of them as well

*Polsihed bliss *

Blackfire 
- Gloss shampoo and conditioner
- Interior cleaner
- Interior protectant
- tyre dressing
- Gloss enhancing polish
- wet diamond all finish paint protection
- wet diamond ivory carnauba paste wax
*
cleanyourcar *

I'll donate a Sonus Perfect Shine Kit










*Elite Car Care *
Gilmour Foamaster II Foam Gun with a litre of Elite Snow Foam
Elite 2in1 Wash Mitt & Eurow X Large Waffle Weave Drying Towel.

*Superspray *
Apair of Extreme performace long-life wiper blades worth £40-£50,
a Superspray.

*Autobrite-direct*

A AB foam lance and 2 litres of our SSf and 1 litre of our Luxury suds shampoo and a mitt..
*
Cleanandshiny*

Full Poylcharger Kit .
Both CH2 & H2o

*
Carwashnwax*

a tub of 50/50 wax ,blitz spray sealant,citrus wash n gloss,all in one polish ,DW quick detailer and some microfiber products

and possibly more to be added


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

My goodness! 

You could have many prizes from that, good on all the traders who have donated, that is very impressive!


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes indeed a very impressive list of prizes


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

A good cause and a trophy cabinet like that


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Damn Thats A Big Prize!!!!

One Very Lucky Person Will Get All Thatt!!! Won't be me  :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

it might be if you donate .. as has been said before you have to be in it for a chance to win it


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Hey just had a thought, I donated under my company, if I donate as an individual can I get a 2nd chance to win??


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

its good chances at the moment 1:28 .....


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> it might be if you donate .. as has been said before you have to be in it for a chance to win it


Yeah its not accepting my card details properly 

Would anyone mind me posting them cash/cheque and then paying it in for me? 

Gaz


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

1:29 chance now!


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

the charity link isnt working at the moment


----------



## Deadlock (Jul 6, 2006)

Excellent Idea, just off to donate now - sozz a bit late!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

thanks again for those that have donated ...40 % there now


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

nearly half way there now ...


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

donated


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

thanks to those that have donated .... can we keep spreading the word


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

ill sort you out some cash for this bill :thumb: 
(just done it online mate)


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow nearly half way to the target now .....


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Half way now :thumb: 

Good luck

Cliff


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

thank you ....50% there already ... come on chaps the prizes are great lets make it to the target and beyond ...


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

What a great idea, Ive donated


----------



## typefern (Apr 7, 2006)

Good idea, just alittle closer, just donated
:thumb: 

John


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

60% and climbing ....


----------



## Rob_the_Scot (Nov 15, 2006)

Pay day and have donated, good luck in reaching the total


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

so is there just going to be the one winner of all the prizes?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

We might split one or two of the prizes off , it really depends on the discussion i have with the traders and how many people enter into the draw..... but im still working on more prizes as we speak so the ones posted might be the main prize and the others might become say a second / third .........so keep watching for updates as we have a few months to go yet .....


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

this sounds better, would mean more winners. And tbh and thng you win is going to be a bonus, even if its a £10 pot of wax. There could be 10 seperate prizes there, all good in their own right! Plus more prizes hopefully more people entering, and more money to this very worthy cause


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

sent :thumb:


----------



## miffer (Nov 24, 2005)

Just sent :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Donation sent...:thumb:


----------



## globyxl420 (Jan 29, 2006)

Just sent:thumb: 
Wish it could have been more but i was laid off this morning  
Any body want a class 1 driver :wave: with ADR ,then let me know :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

if you was closer to LHR we are always looking for class 1


----------



## globyxl420 (Jan 29, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> if you was closer to LHR we are always looking for class 1


Thanks anyway


----------



## j450n (Jun 21, 2006)

donated:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

so close now to 70% .....


So would you guy prefer mutlipe prizes ......


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I think three names, sort of a Bronze, Silver and Gold type set up, would be fairer looking at the amount of people who've donated money and the amount of prizes offered by the Approved Traders.

But what ever people think!


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes I like the idea of the Bronze, Silver and Gold :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

thanks for the input ...keep it coming


----------



## globyxl420 (Jan 29, 2006)

Epoch said:


> I think three names, sort of a Bronze, Silver and Gold type set up, would be fairer looking at the amount of people who've donated money and the amount of prizes offered by the Approved Traders.
> 
> But what ever people think!


As above, gives us "unlucky" people more chance to get our hopes up :lol:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

globyxl420 said:


> As above, gives us "unlucky" people more chance to get our hopes up :lol:


I agree spread betting every time.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

ok ill sort something out and will split the prizes so more benefit from this ....


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

please spread the word chaps


----------



## Maz (Feb 25, 2007)

Just donated and happy to do so

Maz x


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

donated, glad to help


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

thanks chaps ......


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

Just got round to donating.

On the subject of the prizes, i'm off the opinion that it'd be better splitting the prizes, as much as the idea of winning everything appeals to me splitting it into bronze, silver, gold would get my vote or even that and afew £5 prizes as well like a tub of wax or something...


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

We will be splitting prizes just need to come up with what they will be ....


----------



## nicku72 (Feb 3, 2006)

Has this closed or can we still donate?


----------



## dubber31 (Jan 8, 2006)

Just Donated, sorry it couldn't have been a bit more!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

it doesnt close until July ... so keep donating thanks to all those that have so far


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

nicku72 said:


> Has this closed or can we still donate?


its open until 2nd july mate so will take donations up until then :thumb:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Sorry guys just found this thread how do I donate ???:thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

ChuckH said:


> Sorry guys just found this thread how do I donate ???:thumb:


http://www.justgiving.com/DetailingWorld


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks Mate will sort it !


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Half a ton done ! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

wow 88% there .....


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Is there anyway of donating by paypal? 

Gaz


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Gaz i dont think so mate ....


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

13yearoldetailer said:


> Is there anyway of donating by paypal?
> 
> Gaz


paypal someone the cash and they can donate for you :thumb:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Gaz if You want to Paypall Your donation to Me I will add it to the fund And put Your name and comments in the appropriate boxes ? Plus it will gain the tax in kind benifits of 28 % ????? :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

ChuckH said:


> Gaz if You want to Paypall Your donation to Me I will add it to the fund And put Your name and comments in the appropriate boxes ? Plus it will gain the tax in kind benifits of 28 % ????? :thumb:


PM Sent


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Recieved !:thumb:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Ive done it for You Gaz ! Nice one Mate :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

wow nearly 90% achieved .... thats excellent chaps


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok i was thinking of setting the prizes into these groups 

1st Prize 
Autobrites +cleanandshiny+carwashnwax+cleanyourcar

2nd prize
Polished bliss+elitecarcare+Serious Performance

3rd prize
Pro detailing + motorgeek

4th 

Megs uk +super spray 

And some 

Random DW prizes .....


List of prizes below 


Pro detailing 
Complete range of Prometheus, PS205CC, PS207C, PS250, PS450, with necessary pads and microfibres.
Also all three 303 trial products... and a couple of applicators.

Megs uk 

Nxt cooler bag 

Dw 

Dw merchandise (DW www wax / Snowstorm tshirt etc)

Motorgeek
Pinnacle-wolfgang souveran kit

Pinnacle Souveran Wax
Wolfgang Deep Gloss Paint Sealant
Wolfgang Pre-Wax Polish Enhancer
Wolfgang Instant Detail Spritz
2-Microfibre Detailing Towels
2- Microfibre Applicator Pads
2- PolyFoam Wax/Sealant Applicators 

Serious Performance

SP Shampoo
SP Cleanser
SP Polymer Sealant
SP Sheepskin Wash Mitt
SP Wheel Brush
SP 50x70cm MF's
SP Applicators

I may have two new products out in the next couple of weeks, if so I'll add one or both of them as well

Polsihed bliss 

Blackfire 
- Gloss shampoo and conditioner
- Interior cleaner
- Interior protectant
- tyre dressing
- Gloss enhancing polish
- wet diamond all finish paint protection
- wet diamond ivory carnauba paste wax

cleanyourcar 

I'll donate a Sonus Perfect Shine Kit



Elite Car Care 
Gilmour Foamaster II Foam Gun with a litre of Elite Snow Foam
Elite 2in1 Wash Mitt & Eurow X Large Waffle Weave Drying Towel.

Superspray 
Apair of Extreme performace long-life wiper blades worth £40-£50,
a Superspray.

Autobrite-direct

A AB foam lance and 2 litres of our SSf and 1 litre of our Luxury suds shampoo and a mitt..

Cleanandshiny

Full Poylcharger Kit .
Both CH2 & H2o


Carwashnwax

a tub of 50/50 wax ,blitz spray sealant,citrus wash n gloss,all in one polish ,DW quick detailer and some microfiber products


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

Is that goning to be all 1 prize??


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

it was but the chaps think it would be better to split as per above


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

think thats alot better now its split, good one!!


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

Yep definatly better that way


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Prizes*

Well done guys, think this type of thing goes a long way to showing what kind of people populate this forum.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Still a long'ish way to go lads and thems some fantastic prizes. This was a great idea and the mass of DW should walk this target

In the words of some large'ish FMCG shopping chain "Every little helps"

(apologies for the corporate type speil but the end is always the hardest bit and every post that refreshes this is a good one right!)


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

ChuckH said:


> Gaz if You want to Paypall Your donation to Me I will add it to the fund And put Your name and comments in the appropriate boxes ? Plus it will gain the tax in kind benifits of 28 % ????? :thumb:


No it won't, he ain't a tax payer. If it's not too late, put it in his Mum or Dad's name instead :thumb:


----------



## BerraST (Apr 25, 2006)

Just donated


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

parish said:


> No it won't, he ain't a tax payer. If it's not too late, put it in his Mum or Dad's name instead :thumb:


Mate the donation was made in My name and as a 40% tax payer it will rise to nearly 50% when I obtain the correct documetation and pass it down the line ! :thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

ChuckH said:


> Mate the donation was made in My name and as a 40% tax payer it will rise to nearly 50% when I obtain the correct documetation and pass it down the line ! :thumb:


Nice one :thumb:

I posted that because you said:



ChuckH said:


> Gaz if You want to Paypall Your donation to Me I will add it to the fund And put *Your name* and comments in the appropriate boxes


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Donation made in the name of L200 Steve who did me a favour.  

Many thanks Steve and good luck in the draw!  

Alan W


----------



## LaSarthe&Back (Nov 9, 2006)

I've tried to do this through the website, but my PC won't have it. Will try from work tomorrow! :thumb:


----------



## bpsmith (Jul 21, 2006)

My apologies for being a bit slow as wanted to contribute a while back but never got round to it!

Ok, so I have now donated £10 plus gift aid but we are still short of the target by £70 ladies and gentlemen. It would be a massive shame to miss it by a mere £70 after all of the donations so far!?!

Such a worthy cause too!

Cmon!

:thumb:


----------



## LaSarthe&Back (Nov 9, 2006)

94% now!! 95% if you round it up!! 

Cheers
Andy


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok not to fair to reach the magic mark now


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

i've just added my donation


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Donation made and now only £30 from the £1000 target. C'mon guys! :thumb: 

Alan W


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Thank you alan for the donation and also supplying the flex clock that has been added to the massive list of prizes ...


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Well we have hit the the target which is fantastic ...£1000 for the charity .. lets keep going and see what we can achieve 

A massive thanks goes to all those that have donated so far ..


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Well done everyone!!  :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Well done chaps :thumb: I'll be donating a little more in the next few days 

Keep Donating :driver:

Gaz


----------



## Danny (Feb 9, 2007)

donated


----------



## freshprince (Apr 21, 2007)

id love to donate, just need to sort my card out. is paypal an option>?


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

freshprince said:


> id love to donate, just need to sort my card out. is paypal an option>?


Our Friend 13Yearold Detailer had the same problem But if You want to You can Paypall Your donation to Me and I will forward it to the charity by Debit card ???? Please remember to add the Paypall charges of around 3% PM Me if I can assist ?:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

bump for all those newbies ....loads of prizes to be won


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

I spoke to Jane Gates on Friday and she expresses her thanks to all those that have donated.


----------



## kirkn99 (Aug 23, 2006)

BUMP - Just donated :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

thanks


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2007)

really sorry only just noticed this have just donated :thumb:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

When or how does the draw for the sponsored prises take place ?? :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

it will take place at the beginning of July when the charity page ends

Names will go in a hat and Jane Gates will attend (hopefully a C+S detailing Day) and pull the prize winners from the hat 

The prize winners and sponsers will be notified on Dw


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Small donation made in your name Johnny to thank you for the Einszett samples! :thumb: 

Alan W


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Only about a month to get as much charity donations in now !!!


----------



## EP02JAY (Aug 1, 2006)

Great competition idea for a great cause, well done WHIZZER.


----------



## Flaming Dragon (Apr 9, 2007)

Just had a read of this thread in its entirity... I'm all for it prizes or not... count me in:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Not long now for all those that have entered !!!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Come on chaps only a couple of weeks to go now ...last little bit of effort for some great prizes


----------



## gti mad man (Aug 9, 2006)

aw i want to fonate but got paypal only how do i do it?


----------



## s-line (May 14, 2006)

Just seen this and donated


----------



## westie (Mar 28, 2007)

Me too. 
Always good to try and help those who are less fortunate that ourselves


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

last day today


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

damn... running since march and i've only just looked at this for the first time!


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> last day today


   2nd July (Mon) according to the site. Anyway, just made a second donation as I promised ages ago when the appeal first started - had forgotten all about it


----------



## dhali (Mar 12, 2006)

Just made a donation:thumb: 
How come my name hasnt come up?


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

Well done everyone that donated!!!!!!!!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

ok chaps thanks to all those that have donated ... I will now look into getting the prizes drawn and notify the winners 

Well Done and a huge thanks


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> ok chaps thanks to all those that have donated ... I will now look into getting the prizes drawn and notify the winners
> 
> Well Done and a huge thanks


Great news Bill! 

Some cracking prizes there! 

Alan W


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Great news to go well over the target.

Well done to all wh0 donated


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*Update*

Ok Jane Gates is away until 16th of July . I would like her to be involved in the prize process so it will be a little while until we move forward with the prize winners

Thanks


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

16th of july is here - no hurry but any update on when the draw is planned Bill, i'm feeling lucky lol


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Yep im going to remail her today so hopefully have an update later this week .


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

Andy_Green said:


> i'm feeling lucky lol


Well go and buy a Lotto ticket then  And when you win send half my way for suggesting it:thumb:


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

WHIZZER said:


> Yep im going to remail her today so hopefully have an update later this week .


coolio :thumb:



AR-CoolC said:


> Well go and buy a Lotto ticket then  And when you win send half my way for suggesting it:thumb:


don't want to be greedy, i'll be happy with 1st prize on this then maybe i'll try my luck on the lotto if things dont pan out


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

anymore been heard yet?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Yep i have spoken to Jane Gates and am arranging a day to visit so Photos etc can be taken of the winners being pulled out of the hat ...wont be long

:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*Update*

Ok i have spoken to Jane Gates from Sebastians Trust and im arranging for Mrs Whizzer to take all the names which are now in a hat to the trust centre.

There Jane will pull the names from the hat for the Winners, photos etc will be taken..( I think it might take place next week)

So keep your eyes peeled for the Winners . Good luck to you all and many many thanks for all your kind donations .

:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Your welcome Mate. Thanks for setting it all up and bringing to Our attention ! :thumb:


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks Mr & Mrs Whizzer for all your efforts in this event :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Mrs Whizzer has been ill this week .....  but im trying to sort the draw ASAP as i know everyone is keen to know who is going to win .... Im on the case :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

any news?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

It will be done next week now sorry chaps


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Hopefully the draw is taking place tommorrow ......Mrs Whizzer is going to the charity and will take photos .......so watch this space


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

sounds good bill, got all my fingers and toes crossed that I scoop a prize.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Good luck everyone!  

Alan W


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

Oooh I'm getting excited, I NEED more goodies :thumb: 


Good luck everyone.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

have you got the results? i cant wait


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

Did it happen today???


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*Update*

OK Mrs Whizzer did go yesterday But Jane Gates was called away to an urgent meeting at very late notice so Mrs Whizzer is going back later today... so when i get the results ill post up a list and then post up some photos later after that ............

Sorry Chaps but I do want somebody independant to draw the winners and somebody from the charity .. I hoping to have the results up by early evening


----------



## izzi613 (Jan 2, 2007)

Are we 'early evening' yet?

Oh pick me pick me:wave:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Chaps Mrs Whizzer got called away on Business Late afternoon yesterday and she has the results with her ill try and get an update later tonight but im a tad tired after moving 10 tonne of top soil , raking 180sq mtrs of soil and then laying 180 sq mtrs of turf and now i only got 175sq mtrs togo


----------



## izzi613 (Jan 2, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> Chaps Mrs Whizzer got called away on Business Late afternoon yesterday and she has the results with her ill try and get an update later tonight but im a tad tired after moving 10 tonne of top soil , raking 180sq mtrs of soil and then laying 180 sq mtrs of turf and now i only got 175sq mtrs togo


Fookin ell you returfing Worcestershire CCC?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

nope just this


----------



## izzi613 (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice one:thumb: (nice garden too how about some piccies of the patio?), I do my own gardens too so understand the meaning of 'tired'

Theres 'tired' after a 11 hour detail and then 'tired' after 11 hours in the garden!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

WHIZZER said:


> Chaps Mrs Whizzer got called away on Business Late afternoon yesterday and she has the results with her ill try and get an update later tonight but im a tad tired after moving 10 tonne of top soil , raking 180sq mtrs of soil and then laying 180 sq mtrs of turf and now i only got 175sq mtrs togo


I think it can wait Bill, take a break chap! :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

whens your wife back wizzer?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Wednesday ....... so Sorry chaps a couple more days to wait .


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

Any word yet???


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

whizzer, did you get the results?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes we have some Winners , Just waiting for Mrs Whizzer to get to a Pc to email them to me !!!!!!!! so Keep watching


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

How do you email on a PC or is there an upgraded version than the 7424.

Respect to your misses if she is proficient at detailing!!!


Sorry having one of those days!!!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Epoch said:


> How do you email on a PC or is there an upgraded version than the 7424.
> 
> Respect to your misses if she is proficient at detailing!!!
> 
> Sorry having one of those days!!!


:lol:

Mrs Whizz is a :devil: on interiors !!!!!!..... and has been known to give the :buffer: a go ........


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok firstly thank you to all that donated to this great cause .

Ok Mrs Whizzer went to see Jane Gates and has sent me the winners names i will post some Pics of the draw later.

But here goes 

1st Ghostrider 

2nd nogrille

3rd richie.guy

4th skodaw

Dw / Flex prizes Deadlock / Bigray

So congratulations to all that have won ! Please contact the approriate supplier !





1st Prize 
Autobrites +cleanandshiny+carwashnwax+cleanyourcar

2nd prize
Polished bliss+elitecarcare+Serious Performance

3rd prize
Pro detailing + motorgeek

4th 

Megs uk ( whizzer) + F1john

And some 

Random DW prizes ..... and a Flex clock (donated by Alan W) Whizzer


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Congrats to all the winners and to those who donated both cash and the suppliers with prizes. I'm not jealous at all!


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Well done Guys ! :thumb:


----------



## richie.guy (Apr 10, 2006)

Cheers  :thumb:


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Congrats to the winners, and thanks to everyone who dipped into their pockets to enter the competition. :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

ok just an update to say that we got an official thanks from the trust in their newsletter 


















Thanks again to all that supported and we will be doing another charity event soon for sebastian's trust


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Cool Bill

What next?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Thats brilliant Bill :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Epoch said:


> Cool Bill
> 
> What next?


Hmmm thinking another competiton for something


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi whizzer
I just picked up a 50 ml pot of the dd engel charity wax, and can't wait to try.
I just finished reading this thread and thought- why not have another charity raffle?
Just a thought from a dw newbie....


----------

